# St.Wendel-Marathon



## atlas (17. September 2009)

Hallo


Wer ist den am Samstag in Sankt Wendel mit am Start?


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Saarscha (17. September 2009)

mit 3 Mann am Start 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemorje (17. September 2009)

dito, mit 2 bzw. 3 Mann.
komme gerade von der Strecke; ist schon alles fertig ausgeschildert!


----------



## atlas (17. September 2009)

@Matthias:

Ich starte zwar einige Minuten vor dir(Halbmarathon),aber wenn du a bisserl Gas gibst müßtest du mich eventuell noch einholen.
Ich klemm mich dann in deinen Windschatten.


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## zeitweiser (17. September 2009)

Ich komm mit Hellena in die Halle


----------



## atlas (17. September 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Ich komm mit Hellena in die Halle



Wieso,rechnest du mit einer Sonnenfinsterniss?


Atlas


----------



## Sascha1000 (18. September 2009)

Wir kommen auch mit 3 Mann.
2 mal die Einsteigerstrecke und 1 mal die Mittelstrecke.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## gemorje (19. September 2009)

War wie immer professionell organisiert und ausgeschildert.
Schade, dass es nächstes Jahr die letzte Veranstaltung in WND sein wird.

Weiterhin möchte ich den Angehörigen und Freunden von Helmut Maue mein tiefstes Beileid aussprechen. Damit hätte wohl niemand gerechnet...


----------



## *Holdi* (19. September 2009)

War ja eine richtige Racerstrecke heute im Vergleich zum Marathon in IGB. War aber auch zum ersten Mal in WND und habe mir nur die kleine Runde zum eigentlichen "Saisonabschluß" gegönnt.
War - wenn man das überhaupt so sagen kann wegen Herrn Maue - eine gelungene Veranstaltung mit guten Strecken und Wetterbedingungen.

LG Holdi


----------



## gemorje (19. September 2009)

Auf der kleinen Runde sind eh die besten Leute mitgefahren


----------



## *Holdi* (19. September 2009)

Hab Dich aber trotzdem nicht gesehen, war wohl ne zu große Staubwolke hinter Dir. Oder lag daran, daß ich das Feld von hinten "aufgerollt" habe, da der Startblock schon voll war, als ich mich aufstellen wollte! 
Trotzdem noch herzlichen Glückwünsch zum 1. Platz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montageständer (19. September 2009)

ich war zumindest zum zugucken da ! fahren geht im moment leider nicht


----------



## atlas (19. September 2009)

@gemorje:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Sieg auf der Kurzstrecke.
Bei km 8,04 hast du mich überholt.
Rückblickend hab ich am Anfang wohl etwas zu geruhsam gemacht,denn gegen Ende hatte ich noch ne Menge "Luft".

Das mit dem Biker,welcher an einem Herzinfarkt starb,hab ich grad erst erfahren und bin geschockt.Auch mein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen.


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Maxnus (20. September 2009)

War wieder am besten organisiert. WND setzt hier immer den Maßstab.
Die Strecke ist mit Abstand die harmonischste in meinem Racekalender.
Ich bin hier 9x die Landistanz und jetzt 2x die Mitteldistanz gefahren.
Über all die Jahre gab es im Marathonsport natürlich Entwicklungen im bezug auf Streckenprofile und viele aufkommende Konkurrenzveranstaltungen. Nach einem kurzen Hänger zwischen 2006 und 2007 hat man hier aber den Sprung geschafft und ist auf dem richtigen Weg. Der Aufwand zur Organisation in WND ist unglaublich hoch, aber es lohnt sich und Sankt Wendel hat deshalb in der Bikergemeinde einen hohen Stand. Für all das möchte ich den Verantwortlichen und den Helfern danken und kann nur hoffen, dass nicht - wie ich gestern mehrfach hörte - 2010 dann Schluß sein soll.
Das Sankt Wendler Land würde um eine touristische Attraktion ärmer, denn mit Laufveranstaltungen erreicht man sicherlich keine Urlaubstouristen und auch keine internationale Bekanntheit.
Und wo soll ich dann meinen Saisonabschluß fahren?


----------



## atlas (20. September 2009)

Das kann man voll und ganz unterschreiben.


St.Wendel bin ich heuer zum ersten mal gefahren,und würde die Strecke gern jedes Jahr im Kalender haben.Ein schöner Saisonabschluß.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## popeye_mzg (20. September 2009)

Salü,

ich kann mich da den Vorrednern nur ANSCHLIEßEN. Tolle Strecken, super Ablauf und das allgemeine DRUMHERUM waren einfach SPITZE ! 

Mein besonderer Dank gilt *ALLEN HELFERN & SONSTIGEN PERSONEN*, die zum Gelingen dieses Events beigetragen haben! An jedem Punkt, an dem ich vorbei kam, waren ALLE engagiert beider SACHE! Ein *FETTES DANKE* EUCH ALLEN !

Woher bezieht ihr eure Infos, dass 2010 Schluss sein soll?

Es wäre Schade, wenn eine derartige Veranstaltung beendet werden soll!

Insbesondere gilt mein Beileid den Angehörigen des leider zu früh verstorbenen BIKERS.


----------



## 007ike (21. September 2009)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> .................
> 
> Woher bezieht ihr eure Infos, dass 2010 Schluss sein soll?
> 
> .......



stand heute nochmal in der Saarbrücker Zeitung, es sind halt immer noch zu wenige Teilnehmer für die Kosten die der Stadt entstehen. Schade ist aber leider so..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemorje (21. September 2009)

Hier gibts übrigens den SR-Bericht


----------



## michelix (21. September 2009)

hier ist der link aus der SZ

http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...r-Thomas-Wuest-Mountainbiker;art26724,3038963


----------



## gemorje (21. September 2009)

Es ist echt unglaublich. Es gab noch KEINEN Beitrag in der SZ, der 100%ig richtig war.....


----------



## Maxnus (21. September 2009)

Habe gerade den Bericht in der Saarbrücker Zeitung gelesen. Es ist wohl so, dass es Überlegungen sind . . .   die Sache auslaufen zu lassen. Wie ich schon erwähnte wurden halt in der Vergangenheit Fehler gemacht, hinterher ist man immer schlauer. Die Organisatoren haben aber die richtigen Schlüsse gezogen und mit etwas Geduld lässt sich der WNDmarathon mit Sicherheit auch wieder zu alter Stärke zurückführen. Die Teilnehmerzahlen beweisen das.
Vor Jahren wurde am Rennvorabend immer eine schriftliche Umfrage mit Verbesserungsvorschlägen angeboten; ich denke viele Racer würden sich hier gerne anbieten, um mit ihrer Erfahrung zu unterstützen.
Alle Teilnehmer am MTBmarathon in WND die ich kenne wollen diese Veranstaltung weiterleben sehen. Auf der Kostenseite lässt sich sicherlich auch noch ein wenig abspecken und die Einnahmen steigen mit höheren Teilnehmerzahlen wieder an. Die Veranstaltung in Daun ist was Professionalität angeht noch nicht ganz auf dem Niveau wie WND und die haben fast 2000 Teilnehmer, die Strecke ist definitiv nicht anspruchsvoller (trotzdem sehr schön) und über die miese Ausstattung der Verpflegungsstationen in Daun(schon seit Jahren) brauchen wir gar nicht erst zu diskutieren (ganz zu schweigen vom Finisherpräsent)
Also Sankt Wendel: packs an ! 


Jürgen


----------



## gemorje (22. September 2009)

Außerdem bezahlt man in Daun das Doppelte!


----------



## Vaena (22. September 2009)

Hi,

ich bin in diesem Jahr die Langstrecke mitgefahren und fand die Organisation einfach nur klasse. Eine gelungene Veranstaltung.

Verglichen mit anderen Strecken hat sie ja auch den Vorteil, dass man nicht an der ersten Technikpassage gleich im Stau steht und sich einfach nur auf sein Rennen freuen kann.

Wäre echt schade, wenn es sie nächstes Jahr nicht mehr geben würde.


----------



## Saarscha (22. September 2009)

gemorje schrieb:


> Auf der kleinen Runde sind eh die besten Leute mitgefahren



da hat son kleines grünes Männchen gewonnen


----------



## zeitweiser (22. September 2009)

St. Wendel hat in den letzten zwei Jahren vieles getan um die Attraktivität der Strecke zu steigern.
Alle die die Langstrecke gefahren sind wissen das am besten.
Das Rennen und alles rundrum ist perfekt organisiert.
Wäre wirklich schade wenn dieser Marathon nicht mehr stattfinden würde.


----------



## Blocko (22. September 2009)

...wäre nächstes Jahr auch zum ersten Mal dabei und wahrscheinlich ff...
(in diesem ging es leider zeitlich nicht)

*Es lebe der MTB-Marathon!! * 
...und vor allem mit Zeitmessung, denn sonst ist es meist eine normale CTF in meinen Augen.

PS: Auch mein Mitgefühl gilt den Angehörigen des Toten!


----------



## Onni (20. Oktober 2009)

Hab`mich soeben zu meinem ersten MTB-Marathon mit (dann) 47 Jahren angemeldet. Besser spät als nie, oder?!? Freue mich auf den 08.10.2010 in St. Wendel! 
Gruß Joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxnus (20. Oktober 2009)

Onni schrieb:


> Hab`mich soeben zu meinem ersten MTB-Marathon mit (dann) 47 Jahren angemeldet. Besser spät als nie, oder?!? Freue mich auf den 08.10.2010 in St. Wendel!
> Gruß Joachim


 
Such Dir mal in der Ergebnissliste von WND den ältesten Teilnehmer, der könnte fast Dein Großvater sein; also nur Mut


----------



## popeye_mzg (20. Oktober 2009)

Na dann schau dir mal seine Fotos an und du meinst der Knabe wäre gerade mal 60 Lenze jung !


----------



## fpm (20. Oktober 2009)

Achtung der Sankt Wendeler MTB Marathon ist am  08.08.2010.


----------



## Maxnus (20. Oktober 2009)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Na dann schau dir mal seine Fotos an und du meinst der Knabe wäre gerade mal 60 Lenze jung !


 
Eben! und der wird lang nicht letzter!


----------

